# OK you slugs, let's go curling!



## billski (Feb 18, 2010)

for $10 you can check it out.  I smell an AZ outing!

http://www.broomstones.com/

*When:*  Sunday March 7, 2010 from 1:00 - 5:00 pm 
*Where:* Broomstones Curling Club - 138 Rice Rd Wayland, MA 
*Entry:* $10 (ages 8 to 12 are free)

My money is on Colbert


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Feb 18, 2010)

billski said:


> for $10 you can check it out.  I smell an AZ outing!
> 
> http://www.broomstones.com/
> 
> ...



i would try it once


----------



## billski (Feb 18, 2010)

kinda has the appeal of bowling...


----------



## legalskier (Feb 18, 2010)

billski said:


> kinda has the appeal of bowling...



...or shuffle board on ice.


----------



## Geoff (Feb 18, 2010)

billski said:


> kinda has the appeal of bowling...



Yeah, but every bowling alley at least has a bar.


----------



## RootDKJ (Feb 18, 2010)

FRITOLAYGUY said:


> i would try it once


+1


----------



## amf (Feb 18, 2010)

I dunno... I'd go curling with the Japanese Olympic women's team in a heartbeat!


----------



## drjeff (Feb 18, 2010)

Geoff said:


> Yeah, but every bowling alley at least has a bar.



Somehow I'm guessing that most curling clubs do to   Or atleast a very relaxed BYOB policy  :beer:


----------



## 4aprice (Feb 18, 2010)

The Canadians love it.  

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------

